# Barsche häuten???



## Goos (19. November 2008)

Hi, hab mal bei Fish`n Fun auf DMAX gesehen wie die einen Barsch am der Rückenflosse aufschneiden und irgendwie dann so ziehen das am Schluß nur noch das Fleisch übrig bleibt.
Da ich es aber nicht mehr genau weiß |kopfkrat wie das funkioniert wollt ich mal Fragen ob jemand von euch das gesehen hat bzw. mir ( vlt. mit Bild oder Video) das genau erklären kann!?
Danke im Vorraus!

Mfg :vik:


----------



## Koalano1 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

Hab mal ein bischen gestöbert und hier ist das Video
-->  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU


----------



## Goos (19. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

SUPERHAMMERGEIL!!!#6

Vielen Dank!:vik:


----------



## Marcel M. (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

Das ist wirklich eine feine Sache, aber es brauch doch den ein oder anderen versuch bis es richtig gut klappt.
Aber wenn man den Trick raus hat, geht das richtig schnell und sauber.

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## bolban (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

Supergut!


----------



## Denny79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

Muss ich auch mal probieren !!!
Danke für den Link #6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

Ja, geht wirklich super, mache ich auch immer so


----------



## MarioDD (22. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

Aber die Haut ist doch das Beste!!
Wenn man die Burschen gleich nach dem Fang schuppt, gehts noch einfach. Zu Hause ists meist ne sauerei.

http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74&Itemid=97


Ansonsten mach ichs, wenns viele sind, genau so wie im You Tube Video.


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Aber die Haut ist doch das Beste!!


#6....


----------



## heidelberger*** (24. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

...ein Geheimtipp!!!:vik:
Legt die Barsche kurz in lauwarmes Essigwasser.... dann geht das Schuppen viel leichter!!
Durch den Essig wird die Verklebung der Schuppen gelöst ..... und schmecken tut man den Essig später nicht.

....und wie schon hier gesagt ... die Haut iss doch das Beste!!!!!

Versucht es ... es klappt#6


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*



> gesehen wie die einen Barsch am der Rückenflosse aufschneiden und irgendwie dann so ziehen das am Schluß nur noch das Fleisch übrig bleibt.



Ich habe das gestern mal ausprobiert und: nö, nicht meine Welt 

Dann schuppe ich doch lieber den Barsch mühselig ab, oder filetiere ihn gleich

Mag vielleicht sein, das es bei ganz frisch gefangenen Barschen gut funktioniert, aber bei Fischen, die schon etwas länger gelegen haben, bleibt einfach zuviel Fleisch an der Haut hängen....


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche häuten???*

*Warum sollte man **einen Barsch häuten???* Das Viech lässt sich doch, vorausgesetzt man kann es, entschuppen!


----------

